# Vegetarian, Vegan, or Meat eater?



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Which are you and why?


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Vegetarian, for ethical reasons. I'd love to become vegan but I'm not there yet.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

meat because i love the way it tastes


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

kind of complicated?

i try to avoid eating meat, and eat something like fruist or vegetables because they are always healthy...usually

that and to get a good piece of meet is expensive and not really worth it for me.

but i do like meat...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Meat, because I'm gay.




Haha, I'm kidding. Because I've eaten too much of it and like the taste and wouldn't be able to stop eating it any time soon.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Vegetarian. Just because it's what i've been doing for 16 yrs. Don't think i could ever go vegan. It takes a lot more work, and I don't want to give up ice cream.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Meat because it's delicious and a great source of protein :yes


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Checks sig. Take a guess


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Meat and vegetables


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Meat eater. I do eat vegetarian once in a while. There was once I tried going vegetarian for a few weeks. My stomach couldn't take it. Probably I had too much of vegetarian meat. I craved too much for meat.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I was vegetarian for about ten years. It was really important to me at one point but a couple years ago I just stopped caring. I was trying to be something I'm not.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegetarian for the most part because I don't like the idea of animals suffering to feed my fat face. Factory farming is just despicable. The animals are treated horrifically.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

What's the difference between a vegan and a vegetarian? I always thought they were used interchangably and meant the same thing. Goes to show what I know.

Anyway, meat eater. I love meat.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Vegans don't eat dairy/eggs or stuff that contains dairy/eggs. Vegetarians do.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Meat eater, because I don't care about ethics or morality.

And meat's yummy.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Vegans don't eat dairy/eggs or stuff that contains dairy/eggs. Vegetarians do.


Most vegans even go a step further by staying away from animal products completely, such as leather and suede.

I try to do that. Makes things even more difficult. Haha.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegetarian for my own moral/ethical reasons.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I couldn't go without chicken


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

Vegetarian, because of the environmental impact of meat, and because I don't need it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The omnivore choice is missing.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> The omnivore choice is missing.


That's more like it, I like balance.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> Vegans don't eat dairy/eggs or stuff that contains dairy/eggs. Vegetarians do.


Far as I know vegans also avoid all other animal products as well, like leather. I once knew a woman who was a vegetarian though she had no problem with leather, reasoning that the cow was killed for dinner anyhow so leather didn't result in any additional cow deaths.

I eat meat because dead animals are really tasty. If you don't want to be eaten you shouldn't taste so good.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I eat meat because I like the taste.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Meat is just too good to give up.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Meat but I've been thinking about becoming a Vegan...Do vegans get cheat days? lol


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Meat eater. I just love chicken and tilapia.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Vegetarian because I don't want to kill animals when I can be perfectly healthy without it.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Omnivore


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Vegetarian. I hate how meat is prepared, how animals are treated in that process, and the fact that meat is terrible for health.


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

I probably couldn't survive without eating meat. I don't even like most vegetables.


----------



## Grey0 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian because I don't like the taste of meat


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

FEMALE...and a meat eater...MMm mm MEATY MEAT MEAT MEATTT! I couldn't live wid out mah meat.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Vegetarian. Brought up vegetarian, I like animals and meat is disgusting.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm vegetarian for ethical/moral reasons, I feel strongly about it but am never pushy or rude to anyone about food. I would consider being a Vegan in the future, we shall see.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Why I will never be on a Vegan diet:

-Too expensive
-Can't get enough protein
-I'd have to eat a tub of beans and peas to get the protein contents of a couple chicken breasts
-Don't give a sh*t about animals
-I'd have to spend way too much time shopping
-I couldn't eat at most fast food restaurants or restaurants for that matter
-I love the taste of everything a Vegan can't eat
-I don't want to research what does or doesn't contain animal byproduct
-No one in my family is or was a vegan/vegetarian
-Not being vegan to certain women is a relationship dealbreaker (pompous)


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I adore the taste of animal flesh! Cows,pigs,chickens,fish bring them all to me so I might gorge!!


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Meat eater, because why the **** not?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Why I will never be on a Vegan diet:
> 
> -Too expensive
> -Can't get enough protein
> ...


If you know how to cook, it is actually cheaper to be vegetarian since vegetables are cheaper than meat.  Protein is not a problem. Vegans have to read labels and such but vegetarians don't really. It's pretty easy to figure out if something has meat in it or not. Avoiding dairy and eggs is a bit more complicated. And it would actually help you in the ladies department since more women are vegan/vegetarian than men and most would like a vegetarian partner.

You really don't give a sh*t about animals? :um


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Meat eater. I love filet mignon and prime rib! It's too good to give up.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Major carnivore.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> If you know how to cook, it is actually cheaper to be vegetarian since vegetables are cheaper than meat.  Protein is not a problem. Vegans have to read labels and such but vegetarians don't really. It's pretty easy to figure out if something has meat in it or not. Avoiding dairy and eggs is a bit more complicated. And it would actually help you in the ladies department since more women are vegan/vegetarian than men and most would like a vegetarian partner.
> 
> You really don't give a sh*t about animals? :um


Of course I care about domesticated animals for the purpose of pet companionship. I just don't care about animals killed for my consumption.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Voted meat eater for the sake of the poll, but I'd rather be classed as an omnivore.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Disarray said:


> Voted meat eater for the sake of the poll, but I'd rather be classed as an omnivore.


The meat option basically encompasses all food choices. Who in their lifetime only eats meat? Not even carnivores are that exclusive.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Of course I care about domesticated animals for the purpose of pet companionship. I just don't care about animals killed for my consumption.


Okay. So you hate pigs, cows, and chickens. Gotcha.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm mostly a lacto-ovo-vegetarian for health reasons. Not that I don't care about the horrors of factory farming, but I'm more concerned about my body.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The thing is for me is it's not so much that the animals are killed that bothers me. What bothers me is how they are treated and how their lives are just pure misery. Even if an animal is stupid it still can suffer just as much as you and I can. Making animals suffer needlessly is immoral.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Okay. So you hate pigs, cows, and chickens. Gotcha.


Hate is a strong word. I would say I'm indifferent.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm curious. Those who are opposed to eating meat because of animal cruelty, would you eat genetically engineered animal meat (when it goes mainstream)?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian. And it seems I have a dairy intolerance/sensitivity, so I'm very close to being vegan (I still eat eggs). For me the reason is ethical.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

No more Elysium said:


> Vegetarian, because of the environmental impact of meat, and because I don't need it.


I see the environmental imapct on both sides. If you eat meat, you're eating a former living being. If you eat vegetables, you're eating plants, which is an oxygen source. Seems like we have no choice but to do one or the other, or both.:teeth


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

I eat everything. Dont want others to decide what I should eat. The more the health facists tells us to eat less red meat, the more I eat it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The thing is for me is it's not so much that the animals are killed that bothers me. What bothers me is how they are treated and how their lives are just pure misery. Even if an animal is stupid it still can suffer just as much as you and I can. Making animals suffer needlessly is immoral.


What about make up?

What about animal testing?

Sure we can have meat that isn't tormented to hell, but it's not profitable, sure we can have clothing without sweatshops, but really what's cheaper? Forcing new age slavery to immigrants and Foreign countries or giving fair wages to them?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> What about make up?
> 
> What about animal testing?
> 
> Sure we can have meat that isn't tormented to hell, but it's not profitable, sure we can have clothing without sweatshops, but really what's cheaper? Forcing new age slavery to immigrants and Foreign countries or giving fair wages to them?


The farther you take it the better. Actually making clothes here would be good for the economy. I'd be all for imposing tariffs on stuff made in the 3rd world and banning animal testing. All these things can be profitable if the government wasn't so corrupt and regulated business the way it should.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The farther you take it the better. Actually making clothes here would be good for the economy. I'd be all for imposing tariffs on stuff made in the 3rd world and banning animal testing. All these things can be profitable if the government wasn't so corrupt and regulated business the way it should.


But I like meat, I don't have to give up foods I like, we just need to change we keep them alive....until their imminent deaths. By the time you become a vegan/vegetarian you're suddenly not the target consumer that they are trying to serve.

Also seriously, OMNIVORE OPTION.


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

BobtheBest said:


> I see the environmental imapct on both sides. If you eat meat, you're eating a former living being. If you eat vegetables, you're eating plants, which is an oxygen source. Seems like we have no choice but to do one or the other, or both.:teeth


Of course, but as you might have heard, it takes way more energy to produce 1kg of meat as compared to 1kg of veggies. In fact, the FAO estimated that if everyone would get their daily intake of calories etc. from plant-based products, we could cut the land-use needed for the production of food by 70%. In addition, a lot of new resistant diseases are found due to the high use of antibiotics on animals (especially a problem in the Netherlands, where I live). Yesterday the news said that a new resistant strain of tuberculosis is popping up, which is so contagious and immune that people who have that should be kept away from society.

So far the lecture . I am perfectly OK with people that eat meat btw, and I like it very much, but I don't need it.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

I love chicken and steak a lot but I gotta say ever since the semester started I've been eating greens a lot more than usual and less and less meat. I think I'm becoming a vegetarian subconsciously.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

I like meat, dairy products, fruits, veggies, organic and junk food all together.
but my own traditional food makes me gag. I can't bear to think of eating the forest rats, snakes,sago worm, fruit bats, cats or dogs. Might try a rabbit but damn it they're too cute when they're alive.

I don't really care about animal testing, why the hell would i care about animal being tortured when i know people around me living and being treated harder than those animals?
People who stuffed their pets with fancy mineral water annoys me more than people who kills dogs to support their family living (and no, he doesn't have other options, no one offered/handed it, and i know he'll did it temporarily to support his and his families' temporary lives).

Don't get me wrong, i love animals, and I salute those people who cared about animals and become a vegan or vegetarian because of that purpose.
I just put my care to different things because we can't care about all the things in the world just because we should. We have limited capabilities. Only because we have different priorities, all parts of the world get cared for.


----------



## Billywig (Oct 18, 2012)

Vegetarian for ethical reasons. However I want to become a vegan, I just haven't figured out enough recipes that I like yet (my anxiety suppresses my appetite so I can't just eat things I don't like).


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Meat eater. I've tried being a vegetarian before because I can't see any good reason to eat meat, but it didn't last long because I'm weak.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

i'm like 95 percent vegetarian, i eat meat at 1-2 meals per week.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Vegetarian since 3 weeks because of ethical reasons. 

Postponed decision about lacto/ovo because my knowledge about nutrition is weak.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Female who loves her meat! I couldn't imagine life without chicken, cheeseburgers, pork, turkey... they are all so yummy. I could never be a vegetarian or vegan. I love my milk (have it every day), cheese, yogurt. Dairy in general. Some animals are meant to be raised to be eaten. It's just how the food chain works!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I eat meat. I feel bad for the slaughtered animals but they are too tasty


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

90% vegetarian 

I may give it up i don't know. If it's meat it's organic and KOSHER/halal.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Some animals are meant to be raised to be eaten. It's just how the food chain works!


no:sus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

KYJE said:


> Vegetarian, for ethical reasons. I'd love to become vegan but I'm not there yet.


This :idea


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I love meat.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I mostly eat vegetable and fish/seafood.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am trying to become more vegetarian, but it feels like I'm sacrificing something that I enjoy and crave sometimes. It would be great if meat substitutes were better.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Meat, I just love eating meat, no other reason!


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

First I was a vegetarian, now I'm a vegan.

I don't miss meat, dairy, and eggs at all.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

The only type of meat I eat is fish. I was vegetarian for 7 years but started eating fish again before going to Japan (I wanted to try sushi).


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

the real question is who is a RAW vegan? hmmmmm


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Vegetarian for the most part because I don't like the idea of animals suffering to feed my fat face. Factory farming is just despicable. The animals are treated horrifically.


Same


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Carnivore, meat eater...
Because It's delicious, I can't live with out it


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Vegetarian. The idea of eating dead animals just feels ... eerie.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a meat eater because I understand I'm a naturally omnivorous animal. I'm no different to a pig, a raven or a rat  The only difference is, I have a conscious that tells me an animal had to die so I could eat it. I don't think I should separate myself because of that, I'm an animal too.

I don't like how many are treated poorly, shoved in cages and crates, that I agree on with vegans and vegetarians. We try to buy our food from local sources where they're raised properly in a comfortable environment, like eggs from free range hens etc


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm an omnivore. I don't eat a lot of meat anyway. I can eat a cheeseburger but not steak and I only eat beef and pork for the protein. I do feel guilty for eating meat sometimes but I love poultry and seafood and I don't want to give that up.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a pescetarian, I only eat fish but not chicken, red meat, etc...


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

what does it matter if im male or female?? i have gender identity disorder


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Tania I said:


> I like meat, dairy products, fruits, veggies, organic and junk food all together.
> but my own traditional food makes me gag. I can't bear to think of eating the forest rats, snakes,sago worm, fruit bats, cats or dogs. Might try a rabbit but damn it they're too cute when they're alive.
> 
> I don't really care about animal testing, why the hell would i care about animal being tortured when i know people around me living and being treated harder than those animals?
> ...


do you even know what certain lab experiments imply??????


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> do you even know what certain lab experiments imply??????


No, and please don't think i'm ignorant just because i know so little. If you have time, educate me. Thanx before.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Meat because it's delicious. I love BBQ ribs!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I used to be vegetarian almost vegan until I started feeling sick, now I eat meat now. Kind of ashamed to say that.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

cannibal


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmeeeeeaaaatttttttt and the souls of the living because i like how it tastes


----------



## lysergic (Sep 18, 2012)

Mmmmm, meat.
I have been a vegetarian in the past and considered veganism. At the moment I'm mostly eating vegetarian foods but I haven't made a conscious decision to cut out meat. I love me some cooked corpse.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm a meat eater~ yum, blood~ I also like a reasonable amount of vegetables though *nodnod*


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I grew up raw food vegan. I did have the very occasional (four times a year) cooked food from the church potluck, during which time I usually chose meat if I could get it. Well, to be fair, my family did not go on their raw food kick until I was about 15 years old. They were already vegetarian though, but I had options then to get the fat that I needed.

I got my period when I was 9 years old, and when my family switched to raw food vegan diet, I lost it. I did not have a period for the next twelve years. Coincidence? I think not. My body was not getting enough fat to continue to have a period. Nonetheless, it started to hoard all the fat and calories I ate (I was given approximately 800 calories a day, since I was never a perfect size 4 like my cousins and they thought by giving me 800 calories a day I would be... um... I'm adopted and not even the same race as they are.) 

Twelve years later, I was 215 pounds, size 22, and remember, this is with only 4 cheats a year. 

I got married late in 2009, changed my diet from eating raw fruits and veggies to eating MOSTLY meat, eggs, fried potatoes, whole milk. And I dropped from 215 to 155. On my frame that is actually a bit too thin (I have a huge rib cage and even at 170 I can see my ribs); today I typically fluctuate between 170 and 180. My period also returned. Having my period is vital because I retain water weight throughout the month. Some months I'm 185 but down to 175 a couple days after my period hits. 

Since I started this three years ago, I have found some meat I can't tolerate, like chicken and pork. The texture makes me ill, and chicken makes me bloat. But I eat a lot of beef, and some bacon. I also continue to drink whole milk. 

I am half Cherokee, so I think I would do well on venison if I could get some. Perhaps I'll ask a hunter in the area. 


So that's my story of going from vegan to meat eater. I don't say that being vegan is wrong, and sometimes, I do go on a bit of a meat fast (unfiltered apple juice only, usually to clean out my system after being ill) just that it did not work for me and my physiology.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

To me it sounds like you simply didn't get anywhere near enough calories.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I gave up meat when I was about 15. I don't eat chicken, pork, or anything like that.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Meat. I'd consider being vegetarian maybe.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Vegan male right here 

Eating dead bodies is disgusting and completely unethical. Plus, it's soooo bad for your health. Ever since I went vegan I've lost 20 pounds, stopped getting sick as often and my acne has practically disappeared!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I've contemplated becoming a vegetarian (not so much for ethical reasons as much as the thought of feasting on an animal's body sounds gross to me). I rarely eat meat becuase it's expensive in comparison to other food, but I still eat meat nonetheless. Just cus I don't have enough motivation to become full on vegetarian.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to survive without eating meat, I eat it almost every day.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vegetarian cause I don't want to kill/contribute to the deaths of animals.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

meat eater cause i feel like i would be spitting hot coffee in the face of my ancestors who fought thier way to the top of the food chain if i were to only eat veggies lol.. nah im just kidding... i just like hamburgers lol


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Vegetarian for many reasons, I won't go into detail.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

meat eater because humanity will always find something despicable to do regardless.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Can't I love my bacon, and steak.


----------



## Saintly (Dec 28, 2012)

Meat eater, it tastes good and I don't care enough about animals to make that sacrifice.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I love meat but I do sometimes eat things that are intended to be vegetarian alternatives simply because I like them (soy products and so forth).

My parents forced me to eat vegetarian as I was growing up but I started eating what I wanted as soon as I got the chance.


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

Vegetarian, because I don't like eating animals and I believe it's healthier.


----------



## penforprez (Dec 30, 2012)

Meat eater. Because everything is bad for you.


----------



## dingleberryz (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm currently a vegetarian


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

meaty man right here


----------



## Hawx79 (Dec 11, 2012)

Been vegetarian for 12 years now because i do no want to add to the pool of suffering to other living beings!
And meat is sinful!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I would never give up Korean bbq. you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I confess. Meat. Not obsessively or anything but yeah I eat it...I love it.

I was a 'mostly' lacto vegetarian for about 6 years ('strictly' for 2 within that period) but eventually I just went back to meat. First of all, it's delicious. Secondly, vegetables and fruits are usually gross. Thirdly it's delicious. But the main reason is that during the 6 years of being veggie I was living somewhere that allowed me easy access to tasty, balanced, and very cheap lacto vegetarian meals. Once I was under stress and then later also away from that easy access it became impossible. I am however glad that PETA got slaughter houses to kill animals more painlessly (including psychological pain). 

Also, about environment, I think I saw somewhere that hemp is the most environmental and efficient crop that includes protein? Not sure. There's also spirulina but maybe it doesn't have all the proteins. Anyway, it's so hard to balance it all. 

I would probably do it again if I was near a place where it was already made to include all the right combinations and also tasted good w/o being expensive. 

but until then, pass the blood pudding...


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Female & Vegetarian.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Female meat-eater here.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I think you should put the option of Pescetarian. It's very similar to vegetarian. I really do enjoy eating salmon and sometimes tuna but I don't like beef and the other meats. It's been 3 weeks now since I stopped eating fish.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> The omnivore choice is missing.


Amen.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

I used to be a vegetarian for 2 1/2 years, then i had a little 3 months break or so, and now i am because of my religious beliefs and circumstances kind of an vegetarian. I never liked eating red meat though. And i don't want to eat meat produced by factory farming because it's disgusting by all means.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I eat meat, I eat vegetable's, but mostly meat, I love bacon, I love cheese,i also love potatoes, beans...I know the factory meat industry, is bad I grew up in a farming environment, and when I was a child I used to consider some off the animals freinds,and then the next you thing you know they had to be slaughtered/killed cause that was there purpose,but I figure that was there original purpose in life anyway,tis the food chain,its a part off life, but I respect anybody that sticks to a veg/vegan diet..but the only thing about it the animals I have experience with had a good life and a fast death,alot better life and death than some people I knew got, if everything was done correctly,now I believe there is no excuse for making an animal suffer,iv also seen animals dying from sickness or old age and nature never let them die fast or easy yet in my experience,..but as a result off this I now never really consider an animal a friend anymore, was too painfull when they had too go..tis the way off the world,you come into the world screaming and its downhill from there...lol


----------



## Mysterious Dr D (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm a vegetarian primarily as a lifestyle choice. I think that people eat far too much meat than they need to, especially within western cultures. It's simply not healthy. However, I am also coming to despise the obnoxious, industrial nature of meat production. I am finding out more and more genuinely shocking secrets of the meat industry.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Vegetarian for 12 years now


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Was a vegetarian for a year, but not anymore.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Meat


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm female and I eat meat. When I move out, I plan on having one day a week without meat. Right now I don't have much say in what I eat.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm omnivorous.
Cannae be dealing with extremes one way or another. Just give me meat to chew on every so often and plant based foods to bulk out my diet and I'll be happy.


----------



## fordsoad (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm a meat-eater who is thinking about transitioning to vegetarianism. Should be pretty easy for me considering I wasn't really ever fond of meaty dishes to begin with. I just need to find vegetarian dinner recipes I like then I'll be set.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Meat because veggis taste like crap. There are a few I will eat.

I've personally slaughtered many a meal. Taste so yummy.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Mostly vegetarian. I make exception for sushi. :b I've been eating like that for a long time and I like it. I think it's healthier. I'm not a fan of meat anyway, I don't crave it.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I used to switch between vegetarian and vegan for like 10 months then I went back to eating meat again.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Meat because it was how I was raised and I happen to like the taste.

I am undecided on the ethics of it. I will concede that often times meat production is horribly cruel to animals, though not all facilities are this way and it is certainly possible to humanely raise and slaughter meat. 

For environmental reasons I may become a vegetarian when I am a full adult and living alone.

peace


----------



## Mysterious Dr D (Aug 8, 2013)

fordsoad said:


> I'm a meat-eater who is thinking about transitioning to vegetarianism. Should be pretty easy for me considering I wasn't really ever fond of meaty dishes to begin with. I just need to find vegetarian dinner recipes I like then I'll be set.


How about using meat substitutes in some of the recipes you like? 

I don't know if you have it in the US, but Quorn (faux meat mycoprotein) in its' mince variant is great in things like chilli-con-carne, lasagne or spaghetti bolognaise. I can hardly tell the difference between that and the 'real thing', especially if the dish is seasoned well. Also I've come to enjoy Quorn burgers more than meat burgers. The Quorn form of chicken is a bit more difficult to get used to (though it's by no means unappetising).


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a picky meat-eater. I get grossed out by texture very easily.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I very rarely eat beef, even more rare I'll eat fish (I had pet fish, and got in the habit of not eating fish, Humans are massively overfishing too, but that's a whole other thing...) It would have to change if I moved somewhere where I couldn't find alternatives though. A lot of the areas I want to live in are really big on fish too. 

It's hard not to eat meat here, because I don't do the shopping and my mum buys it anyway so I can't complain. I ate more vegetarian meals when I lived alone, and would probably go back to that while in the UK when I move out. I want to travel though and I know most countries I want to go to aren't as vegetarian friendly as other's anyway.

so to sum up I eat pork, burgers infrequently, and chicken.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

*Vegan female. I could have already guessed that the poll results would be strikingly "Male - meat". Sigh.

*Vegan for ethical reasons initially. Health came afterwards, and believe me, I've never been better in all physical, mental, and emotional aspects of my life. I went vegetarian first, and vegan two months later after watching Earthlings. This change happened immediately after crying uncontrollably for three hours at 3am after viewing this.

P.s. I don't judge non-vegans. It's hard to replace what's been indoctrinated into your culture for such a long time.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Vegetarian


----------



## Mushie (Sep 21, 2013)

Meat, because I'm human.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

How's vegetarianism ethical? Is it implied that a non-vegetarian diet is not ethical?


----------



## Kt7474 (Sep 21, 2013)

Vegetarian and not vegan only because my car has leather seats and I'm having a hard time giving up honey:um...
I dont know..I feel like being vegetarian represents my place in the bigger picture. I'm unwilling to agree with the notion that humans are more important than anything else. Or any race is superior than any other. Or extroverts deserve better job opportunities and treatment than introverts.
It's all connected. Being oblivious to the fact that animals have families, feelings and a right to live freely doesn't sit right with me..


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Omnivore


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I do seldom eat ***** I don't condome the killing of harmless vegatables you should all be ashamed!!!


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Vegan, I do it for the health benefits plus I like the way I feel eating this way (less anxious, more confident, more energy, not depressed as often, calmer)


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Vegan for ethical reasons. That being said I'm acquainted with several farmers who have chickens and cows and sometimes I buy eggs and milk from them. I know they treat them well and don't slaughter them.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

somename said:


> How's vegetarianism ethical? Is it implied that a non-vegetarian diet is not ethical?


vegetarianism doesn't involve the killing of other beings, while meat-eating does, so yes. i thought everyone at least knew about it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been vegan for several months, for ethical reasons. I am surprised how easy it was - instead of "missing" foods, I found new ones to enjoy. Also I have more energy and poop more often, which is great.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm trying to become a full-time vegetarian.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Noll said:


> vegetarianism doesn't involve the killing of other beings, while meat-eating does, so yes. i thought everyone at least knew about it.


I understand that. But how is killing animals for food unethical? That's my doubt. The use of the word ethic.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

somename said:


> I understand that. But how is killing animals for food unethical? That's my doubt. The use of the word ethic.


Because it's _unnecessary_ to end the lives of innocent creatures to sustain ourselves.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

It is natural and necessary to have meat in our diets. Innocent creatures die all the time in the nature. We as animals do the same in order to survive.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

somename said:


> It is natural and necessary to have meat in our diets. Innocent creatures die all the time in the nature. We as animals do the same in order to survive.


No it's not necessary. Humans know enough about nutrition to know that. We also have the capacity for advanced reasoning - other animals don't. Other species will eat their own species or their babies to survive when hungry - would it be "natural" and "ethical" to you if humans did the same?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

somename said:


> It is natural and necessary to have meat in our diets.


you're wrong, humans are omnivores, where we get our nutrition from doesn't matter. if you paid attention in school you would've known that. if given the option the best thing to do is think morally, what's natural doesn't matter anymore. if you really cared about what's natural you wouldn't use the internet among lots of other things. do you really think the meat industry is natural in any way?

other animals (fish too) are feeling creatures, they grow attached to their close ones, they can feel physical pain, happiness, sadness etc. so of course it's unethical to kill them, they are not plants and they are not there for you to eat, unless you're in dire need, which you're not.

and if you don't share my morals (which is alright), you should at least know that the meat industry is BAD for the environment. and that you're contributing to 14-22% of global warming, which is more than any other factor. (solo)

http://www.greenpeace.org/usa/en/multimedia/goodies/green-guide/green-lifestyle/go-vegetarian/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_impact_of_meat_production
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-greenhouse-hamburger
http://www.greatgreenidea.com/Why-Eating-Meat-is-Bad-for-the-Environment.html
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/feb/18/halve-meat-consumption-scientists

*avoidobot3000* also brings a great point, "natural" =/= ethical or justifiable.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Factory farms, where the vast majority of meat comes from, are not exactly "natural."


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Omnivore, I like the taste of both meat and vegetables together


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

somename said:


> It is natural and necessary to have meat in our diets. Innocent creatures die all the time in the nature. We as animals do the same in order to survive.


1) In what way is it "necessary" to have meat in our diets? :sus

2) Justifying something by saying that animals do it is not a great way to go. Animals do a lot of stuff that I'd like to think humans can avoid.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

avoidobot3000 said:


> No it's not necessary. Humans know enough about nutrition to know that. We also have the capacity for advanced reasoning - other animals don't. Other species will eat their own species or their babies to survive when hungry - would it be "natural" and "ethical" to you if humans did the same?


We'll always be looking for a substitute of meat in our diet. Meat has been part of our diet for millions of years, that's why I call it natural. Besides the fact that it is in nature's balance to exist predators and preys. We are a predator, therefore we feed on other species. Just like millions of others. The fact that we can reason doesn't make our physical needs go away. We remain animals. And I don't think we can compare survival extremes and cannibalism with a normal dose of meat in a balanced diet. It's just not comparable in my opinion.

It seems to me that this ethical argument resembles blackmail. I am not unethical because I eat meat and I don't think anyone can claim that. It is not anyone's place to tell the other what he should eat in order to be a righteous human being.

And I just want to add that I support the argument that animals in farms have appalling life conditions. But that doesn't mean we should abolish meat altogether.



Noll said:


> if you paid attention in school you would've known that.


I stopped reading here. Get off your high horse when you want to have a normal discussion.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

somename said:


> I stopped reading here. Get off your high horse when you want to have a normal discussion.


no, YOU get off your high horse. i'm not the one claiming animals are for us to eat, such arrogance.

have fun living in ignorance. saying meat-eating is necessary for humans is just a pretty loaded and incorrect claim.

please specify why meat is necessary in our diet. because people have been doing it for centuries? wow!

think outside of norms.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

somename said:


> Besides the fact that it is in nature's balance to exist predators and preys. We are a predator,


 You are a predator? Really? Or do you actually just buy it from a supermarket?



somename said:


> therefore we feed on other species. Just like millions of others. The fact that we can reason doesn't make our physical needs go away. We remain animals.


 What?? :blank



somename said:


> It seems to me that this ethical argument resembles blackmail. I am not unethical because I eat meat and I don't think anyone can claim that. It is not anyone's place to tell the other what he should eat in order to be a righteous human being.


 I agree that no one should be "guilted" into changing their lifestyle, but I wouldn't say that pointing out that meat eating is unnecessary death, is exactly blackmail either.
If someone just says that they like eating meat and don't care about animals being raised and slaughtered, I would have to just say "fair enough"- they have made up their mind and I can't argue with them not caring. But this stuff about "nature" justifying it.... come on....


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Meatatarian through and through.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I love meat: hamburgers, steak, roast beef , pot roast, tacos, hot dogs, meat loaf etc...

Animals *will be *sacrificed so that I can enjoy my meat... :boogie


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

First of all, can everyone drop the attitude? I'm trying to understand your position. I have my opinion and I don't own truth, I never made you believe that. If we can't talk about this normally, it's ok, don't participate. I don't react well to immaturity.



Donnie in the Dark said:


> You are a predator? Really? Or do you actually just buy it from a supermarket?


You deny the human species is a predator one? Yes I buy food in a supermarket. But I also have fished and had the fish for a meal. Others hunt and fish so others can focus on other activities. That is what a society is all about. Don't centre this debate on me.



> I agree that no one should be "guilted" into changing their lifestyle, but I wouldn't say that pointing out that meat eating is unnecessary death, is exactly blackmail either.


Well, but that's it. Meat eating is not unnecessary. It is. That's why we eat it, to feed ourselves. We need the nutrients. There is a point to it.



> But this stuff about "nature" justifying it.... come on....


I'm sorry, but I don't see what's wrong about it. We are part of nature. We are animals. Just a few thousands years ago we were hunter-gatherers. Civilization is very recent. What's absurd about it?


----------



## LowCountryTransplant (Sep 16, 2013)

avoidobot3000 said:


> ... Also I...poop more often, which is great.


I wouldn't be surprised if this is medically beneficial, but it sure sounds inconvenient.

I've always been a meat-eater, and never really thought twice about it until recently. For some reason now whenever I eat meat I end up taking a moment to just stare at it and I get grossed out as images of gore pass through my mind.

I'm still eating meat, but something is just *off* now. So who knows, maybe I'll give up meat at some point and see how I do.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

I *love* meat. Wish I could give it up. Never gonna happen.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Vegetarian for ethical reasons (dislike the meat industry & indeed, believe it's unnecessary death). Also not terribly fond of the taste, anyway.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Meat because it's delicious and a great source of protein :yes


This!


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

For those with ethical issues, do you feel it would be ok to eat road kill? Just curious. I am a meat eater, but since I started owning goats, chickens, and ducks. I have been a little conflicted. I didn't realize how intelligent and what personalizes they have.

Also I don't separate my chickens from roosters so if I eat an egg it could be fertilized would this bother anyone?

I know a girl who says she is a vegetarian, she eats fish. What makes fish different from other animals?


----------



## peachkaleporkchop (Sep 24, 2013)

i eat meat. 

i have gone through phases where i was vegetarian in college, because in classes like anatomy we would dissect cats, pigs, humans, cadaver parts of humans and other animals, etc.... and the flesh looked like meat to me. well, it is meat, but you know... for example the cat muscles look exactly like chicken, as do many human muscles, many human organs especially the spleen looked like raw tuna (which used to be my favorite sushi) or beef.... dissecting the pig honestly made me kind of hungry which is sick i know but it smelled good because it was the only one that wasn't treated with chemicals because it was kept cold lol... i never had a problem dissecting those things, but the first time i did it i bit into a piece of chicken from chicken alfredo later that day and i immediately gagged and threw up. i could not eat meat for several months after that class was over. to this day, 7 years later, i still do not like thick cut pieces of chicken or tuna because it reminds me of cadaver parts and i can still even smell the smell. i love pigs and i one of my favorite movies is babe so i also go through phases too where i can't eat pork. but again, only phases. i love all fish. especially fresh croaker 

to all of these people arguing about being vegetarian or not, whatever, just agree to disagree. it's personal preference, the end, quit arguing with each other jeez. 

i would love to be the type of person who is mostly a vegetarian who only eats meat from a small local farm or my own chickens. it is healthier to only eat meat once per day or less anyway. i do plan on doing that i just don't have the money for that kind of thing right now. whether you are a meat-lover or not, please know commercial farms are disgusting, disease ridden, and treat animals beyond poorly. so whether you are a meat-lover or not, a win-win for all is to support small local farms near you. the animals are healthy and live much better lives. you will eat much better quality meat, or at least support an animal living a much better life than at a large commercial farm. so to all the vegans and vegetarians preaching about how unethical it is, support a local independent farm where animals are treated properly so farming can at least take a step in the right direction.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Meaaaat.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

I have canine teeth for tearing flesh.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Is there a vegan\vegetarian version of bacon yet?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

So guys, no need to argue here. We should all respect each others eating choices.

You know I always get made fun of for being vegetarian but I still don't try to convert anyone to my lifestyle choices. Now I don't tell people unless I have to in real life because of how defensive people get, like they think I'm on higher moral ground than them or something.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

zomgz said:


> So guys, no need to argue here. We should all respect each others eating choices.
> 
> You know I always get made fun of for being vegetarian but I still don't try to convert anyone to my lifestyle choices. Now I don't tell people unless I have to in real life because of how defensive people get, like they think I'm on higher moral ground than them or something.


In "real life" I'm a very respectful person as far as this goes. I only talk about vegetarianism if directly asked, and even then I'm pretty polite.
As for "respecting".,...... I respect their right to the choice, but I can't really respect the choice itself.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Meat is pretty good. If prepared properly.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I understand people. I wasn't arguing, I wasn't saying "I'm right, you're all wrong". I was simply trying to have a normal discussion and understand how vegetarianism is seen as ethical and how meat-eating is not. I still haven't understood that. But despite that I'll stop talking about it. If someone feel like explaining it to me, I appreciate a PM.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Ender said:


> I know a girl who says she is a vegetarian, she eats fish. What makes fish different from other animals?


that makes her pescetarian. tell her she's lying. vegetarians don't eat animals.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

All my life I rarely ate any meat, due to my mom and dad being vegetarian, and learning their ways, now I'm accustomed to a diet low in it. However I've got no rigid plan, and I'll eat a steak on a rare occasion. At home, I mostly eat fish to supplement my protein intake. So I'd say I'm omnivorous, although I am a vegetarian on most days.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

somename said:


> I understand people. I wasn't arguing, I wasn't saying "I'm right, you're all wrong". I was simply trying to have a normal discussion and understand how vegetarianism is seen as ethical and how meat-eating is not. I still haven't understood that. But despite that I'll stop talking about it. If someone feel like explaining it to me, I appreciate a PM.


it isn't worth it. you keep avoiding solid arguments, hiding behind "oh you're so offensive so i'm just gonna ignore whatever it is you said!!!!111", which is a stupid thing to do. you keep saying things me and others have already brought good arguments against.

i might need to grow up, perhaps act nicer, but you should too.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I would answer you via PM, but I don't like your attitude. Your heart's in a good place, but one day you'll realize the world isn't black and white. It's not "us vs them", "good vs evil". And then you can discuss without getting offended by other people's opinions.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

somename said:


> I would answer you via PM, but I don't like your attitude. Your heart's in a good place, but one day you'll realize the world isn't black and white. It's not "us vs them", "good vs evil". And then you can discuss without getting offended by other people's opinions.


i never sent you a PM.

i know everything isn't black and white. all of my friends (except for two) eat meat, i know people are different, people react differently, people have a harder time changing, people have other things to think about, people are lazy. if you simply told me that you do not care for the lives of other animals that would be fine, i would move along. i do not hate people for eating meat.

but you kept saying something about it being necessary and you couldn't understand why it's unethical to some people, so that's why i reacted. i don't like your attitude either, so we're equals.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Noll said:


> if you simply told me that you do not care for the lives of other animals that would be fine, i would move along.


I do care about other animals. I'm usually made fun because I refuse to kill an insect if I can just throw it out the window or take a larger step when walking in a street. I just think that when humans needs come into play, animals take a secondary place. Anyway, I said I wouldn't discuss this anymore here. So I won't.


----------



## peachkaleporkchop (Sep 24, 2013)

Noll said:


> if you simply told me that you do not care for the lives of other animals that would be fine, i would move along.


Noll, this is where your thinking comes across as very black-and-white. i'm not necessarily defending this other guy i'm just defending this point bc many vegans have this mindset that if you eat meat, you must hate animals. if you eat meat, you must not care about the lives of animals. i personally love animals. even more than i love most people. i want farm animals to have good lives which is why i disagree with commercial farming methods and support small farms. just because i eat meat doesn't mean i don't want animals to have a good life.

i would interested to know your stance on hunting? because here we have an animal that has lived a natural life in the wild, who has died in a more humane way than that animal would have otherwise died naturally. (if an animal died naturally in the wild, it would die by 1 of 2 ways. either starvation or getting eaten alive by another predator. if that animal is sick, injured, or old, it gets eaten alive by a predator. both are more heinous and painful than a gunshot.) or, as in america where we are overrun with deer, they could possibly get hit by a car, which usually never kills them right away and they have to suffer on the side of the road with broken legs and internal injuries and take days to die. so as far as hunting goes i always justify that as a much more humane death. in many parts of the world hunting is still necessary to stay alive. dont get me wrong im not trying to convince you to eat meat just wondering what your opinion is on hunting.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

peachkaleporkchop said:


> Noll, this is where your thinking comes across as very black-and-white. i'm not necessarily defending this other guy i'm just defending this point bc many vegans have this mindset that if you eat meat, you must hate animals. if you eat meat, you must not care about the lives of animals. i personally love animals. even more than i love most people. i want farm animals to have good lives which is why i disagree with commercial farming methods and support small farms. just because i eat meat doesn't mean i don't want animals to have a good life.
> 
> i would interested to know your stance on hunting? because here we have an animal that has lived a natural life in the wild, who has died in a more humane way than that animal would have otherwise died naturally. (if an animal died naturally in the wild, it would die by 1 of 2 ways. either starvation or getting eaten alive by another predator. if that animal is sick, injured, or old, it gets eaten alive by a predator. both are more heinous and painful than a gunshot.) or, as in america where we are overrun with deer, they could possibly get hit by a car, which usually never kills them right away and they have to suffer on the side of the road with broken legs and internal injuries and take days to die. so as far as hunting goes i always justify that as a much more humane death. in many parts of the world hunting is still necessary to stay alive. dont get me wrong im not trying to convince you to eat meat just wondering what your opinion is on hunting.


no matter what you say, one does not 'love' something that they eat, if not only the taste of it. simple. you might love cats or you might love dogs, but you do not love cows or pigs or chickens if you eat them.

i think the question about hunting is a tricky one, we should leave animals alone as much as is possible. they need our respect and protection. 'killing humane' simply isn't possible, murder is murder. mercy killing isn't necessarily bad though, but saving the individual's life should be priority nr. 1.

i've always thought hunting to be bisarre and gross, even when i did eat meat. i could never understand how anyone would want to slaughter an animal, always gave me psychopath-vibes.

would you want to be killed, taken away from your family, knowing that you would be killed 'humanely', would'nt you rather just not be killed?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Male, whatever my mom prepares lol.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Noll said:


> no matter what you say, one does not 'love' something that they eat, if not only the taste of it. simple. you might love cats or you might love dogs, but you do not love cows or pigs or chickens if you eat them.
> 
> i think the question about hunting is a tricky one, we should leave animals alone as much as is possible. they need our respect and protection. 'killing humane' simply isn't possible, murder is murder. mercy killing isn't necessarily bad though, but saving the individual's life should be priority nr. 1.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I could not agree more. People are foolish if they believe they love animals and eat them at the same time. Turning the blind eye. Gross. Cruel. Ignorant. Yes, vegans DO care more about animals than meat eaters. There's no damn exception. *We wouldn't come across as arrogant if meat eaters just owned up to their actions instead of trying to justify and cover them up.*


----------



## Purple Penguin (Oct 1, 2012)

Meat eater 

I like to hunt & fish, so not eating meat isn't an option. I see nothing wrong with eating it and it tastes good, so I eat it 

And I live in (I would argue) the best BBQ city in the country.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I am not ashamed of eating meat. No need to justify or cover it. You should really stop making like you're above us lowly meat-eaters. Don't try play the guilty conscience card to make others adopt your habits either. Your liberty ends where mine begins. If everyone minded their own business, the world would be a better place.

Sorry everyone else, but this is who I am. I just have to say what's on my mind, stronger than me. Especially when I read stuff like this.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

somename said:


> I am not ashamed of eating meat. No need to justify or cover it. You should really stop making like you're above us lowly meat-eaters. Don't try play the guilty conscience card to make others adopt your habits either. Your liberty ends where mine begins. If everyone minded their own business, the world would be a better place.
> 
> Sorry everyone else, but this is who I am. I just have to say what's on my mind, stronger than me. Especially when I read stuff like this.


That's all I'm asking for. Honesty. I didn't say I'm above anyone. I said I'm more compassionate towards animals? Which is...yep, true. Does that make someone above another? Nah. There's all types of good characteristics. Insecurity is where the confusion lies. P.s. If everyone minded their own business, no progression would take place.


----------



## Purple Penguin (Oct 1, 2012)

Noll said:


> no matter what you say, one does not 'love' something that they eat, if not only the taste of it. simple. you might love cats or you might love dogs, but you do not love cows or pigs or chickens if you eat them.
> 
> i think the question about hunting is a tricky one, we should leave animals alone as much as is possible. they need our respect and protection. 'killing humane' simply isn't possible, murder is murder. mercy killing isn't necessarily bad though, but saving the individual's life should be priority nr. 1.
> 
> ...


Gonna jump in here 

Hunting is not about slaughtering an animal. That is often times something many absolutely hate doing, and some have passed trophy bucks to not have to do it. It is the act of being out in the woods, away from everything, connected to nature. But it isn't something to be afraid of. You're just doing something that nature would do in the coming time and going back to what your ancestors would have been doing.

And if there are no hunters, the population of these animals expands in crazy numbers. States raise limits and lower prices to get rid of them, the animals are not only a safety hazard to you and me in large numbers, they are damaging to the area they are in. Would you rather them run out into the road killing a family of five or being killed and eaten for months by another family with no human getting harmed?

Also, a few genuine questions: Do you drink milk (I didn't read to see if you were vegan or veggie) ? And what about lab grown meat? When it comes available to the public, will you eat it? No animals have to be harmed to make it.

I have nothing against people that don't like hunting or similar, as long as you aren't sitting outside Cabela's or Bass Pro trying to stop me from getting my shells & equipment. It is just something I can't understand


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I will not stop eating meat. However, I do acknowledge that we as a society eat way too much of it. Even eating meat once a day is a lot; most people eat it for 2-3 of their meals in a day. As a rule of thumb, you should be eating mostly plants (fruits and vegetables). Having meat a couple times a week is fine. It's also better for the environment.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Purple Penguin said:


> Gonna jump in here
> 
> Hunting is not about slaughtering an animal. That is often times something many absolutely hate doing, and some have passed trophy bucks to not have to do it. It is the act of being out in the woods, away from everything, connected to nature. But it isn't something to be afraid of. You're just doing something that nature would do in the coming time and going back to what your ancestors would have been doing.
> 
> ...


yes, i know about overpopulation of animals etc. we obviously need to manipulate them, but i'm sure there's other methods. sport hunting is despicable and has close to exterminated species in the past. killing when it's not absolutely necessary is unethical. i am not vegan. i drink milk, eat eggs and cheese. i do not wear real leather ever, and my hair wax contains beeswax, so yeah... vegetarian. i'm gonna go vegan as soon as i move out though. where no parents control me!

i think lab grown meat is a very good thing, i'm hoping it can replace meat in the future. red meat is bad for you but if that's what people wanna eat, it's good that no animals must be killed for it. i would eat it occasionally but i'd prefer something else, chicken or fish perhaps?


myersljennifer said:


> Thank you for posting this. I could not agree more. People are foolish if they believe they love animals and eat them at the same time. Turning the blind eye. Gross. Cruel. Ignorant. Yes, vegans DO care more about animals than meat eaters. There's no damn exception. *We wouldn't come across as arrogant if meat eaters just owned up to their actions instead of trying to justify and cover them up.*


i'm glad there are people out there who think like me, i think we're both used to being argued against. :b it's understandable though, a meat diet is so heavily put into our society, we are taught by our parents that meat is natural and not cruel. it's all about norms. i think most people really don't know, it's not about them being stupid or lesser worth, that's a common defense mechanism for people who eat meat though, that we think we're better than them. i know i used to think that when i ate meat.

mom told me about when i was 4 once, and i refused to eat meat and drink milk because my dad is vegan and he told me what he thinks. i started crying of guilt when he told me reality, i felt bad for animals, i did not want to hurt them. but of course my mom did say, "it's natural, it's not cruel". i think nurturing for other animals life is part of our nature from the start, until our parents teach us otherwise. there's no way we'd ever wanna cause harm to animals when we're that young, it's just that society tells us otherwise. it's like racism, 4 year old kids couldn't care less if someone is black or white, until they're taught that "they're different" etc, not necessarily by parents.

it's not about being in conflict with people, it's about trying to convert people.  sorry if i am a little rude sometimes. it's just that... this has to do with the life of other FEELING beings, it's hard not to react strongly sometimes. this is not politics, this is LIFE and DEATH and the ENVIRONMENT.


----------



## Purple Penguin (Oct 1, 2012)

Noll said:


> yes, i know about overpopulation of animals etc. we obviously need to manipulate them, but i'm sure there's other methods. sport hunting is despicable and has close to exterminated species in the past. killing when it's not absolutely necessary is unethical. i am not vegan. i drink milk, eat eggs and cheese. i do not wear real leather ever, and my hair wax contains beeswax, so yeah... vegetarian. i'm gonna go vegan as soon as i move out though. where no parents control me!


Sport hunting doesn't allow for extinction of species. Sport hunters are very set in their ways about following the state limits and regulations on animals you can kill. 
For example, Dove Season opened here not too long ago with the limit being 15, game wardens that day didn't find a single person over that limit in one of the most popular state hunting areas. The $$$$+ fine also puts them in their place, but that is just more regulation to stop the extinction of species. 
It isn't like the Americans vs the Buffalo, hunters do not go out and kill 30 deer and just leave them to rot, they kill what is allowed by the state and no more. (Those that do are *******s, but are in the minority)


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

somename said:


> If everyone minded their own business, the world would be a better place.
> .


 Really?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Purple Penguin said:


> Sport hunting doesn't allow for extinction of species. Sport hunters are very set in their ways about following the state limits and regulations on animals you can kill.
> For example, Dove Season opened here not too long ago with the limit being 15, game wardens that day didn't find a single person over that limit in one of the most popular state hunting areas. The $$$$+ fine also puts them in their place, but that is just more regulation to stop the extinction of species.
> It isn't like the Americans vs the Buffalo, hunters do not go out and kill 30 deer and just leave them to rot, they kill what is allowed by the state and no more. (Those that do are *******s, but are in the minority)


okay. still a tricky question. i wonder what PETA thinks of sport hunting. i don't always approve of PETA, but it's good to have 'other' sources and opinions. they might be biased but so might you.

http://www.peta.org/issues/Wildlife/why-sport-hunting-is-cruel-and-unnecessary.aspx

"Nature Takes Care of Its Own
The delicate balance of ecosystems ensures their survival-if they are left unaltered. Natural predators help maintain this balance by killing only the sickest and weakest individuals. Hunters, however, kill any animal whose head they would like to hang over the fireplace-including large, healthy animals who are needed to keep the population strong. Elephant poaching is believed to have increased the number of tuskless animals in Africa, and in Canada, hunting has caused bighorn sheep's horn size to fall by 25 percent in the last 40 years. Nature magazine reports that "the effect on the populations' genetics is probably deeper."(11)

Even when unusual natural occurrences cause overpopulation, natural processes work to stabilize the group. Starvation and disease can be tragic, but they are nature's ways of ensuring that healthy, strong animals survive and maintain the strength of the rest of their herd or group. Shooting an animal because he or she might starve or get sick is arbitrary and destructive."

*interesting to say the least. i don't have enough information to form an opinion on this yet, i just don't approve of killing for fun, which is what some people do. fishing etc.*


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i was vegan for a long while, sometimes still describe myself as vegan/veganish. but now and then i eat meat and i don't really care.

can't buy into the rule-based vegan thing, our actions cause animals and humans to suffer and die all the time. why focus on dietary actions only? rules too anal. if you have a car - there's an "ethical" disaster right there. you take part in economical systems which are inherently "unethical". we do violence in so many domains. even when you try to be "good" you only go so far. life is too short to be anal.

people are only "good" when its fairly easy for them, i don't even like meat or dairy. i just end up eating it when i eat out because its in everything and i can't be bothered asking them to not make stuff the way they like to make it.

having said that, i can be a militant ethics ******* sometimes. yes vegan is good and non-vegan is bad given the way the world is these days (human and animal suffering, environmental damage, lack of efficiency, carbon cost/global warming, leadership ethics, etc). same goes for humanitarianism/distributive ethics.

i don't identify with any of the poll options, because i don't follow food rules anymore. but i hardly eat meat and don't value eating meat or dairy. i guess i'm more of a virtue-ethics-vegan.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

of course you can't be perfectly moral and ethical, but i think it's good to at least try.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> P.s. If everyone minded their own business, no progression would take place.


I agree with you there. I didn't phrase it well. We all should try to change for the better when we think something's not right. But that should stop in showing others why we think it's wrong. Making the actual change is their choice, not ours. That's why I was speaking about how's wrong of you to try to force your habits on others.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

somename said:


> I agree with you there. I didn't phrase it well. We all should try to change for the better when we think something's not right. But that should stop in showing others why we think it's wrong. Making the actual change is their choice, not ours. That's why I was speaking about how's wrong of you to try to force your habits on others.


you do realize meat-eating is more or less a forced habit too, right? vegans rarely try to force you to anything, it's not like they're following you everywhere you go, trying to prevent you from eating meat. of course we should show others why something is wrong. without being shown, having a reason, people will never change. this goes for everything.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Yes Noll, it's just a manner of speaking. No one is literally taking the beef off my plate. Trying to make people guilty for eating meat is one way of forcing an habit on someone, like jennifer did back there. Also calling the act cruel, ignorant and gross is messed up. If you don't like it, fine. Don't do it. Just don't throw at me accusations like those please. Leave it to yourselves.

Also, I don't eat vegetables. Don't like the texture or the taste of it. Just can't eat it. And I'm very thin as it is. Should I starve to death because of that? Think for a moment people. Not everyone has the same food tastes.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

komorikun said:


> The thing is for me is it's not so much that the animals are killed that bothers me. What bothers me is how they are treated and how their lives are just pure misery. Even if an animal is stupid it still can suffer just as much as you and I can. Making animals suffer needlessly is immoral.


Yea this is how i feel about my food, i try my best to only buy food from where i think the animals are raised with a good life. Its good to be able to look at your life guilt free and be able to see how little suffering you caused maybe even saved a life or two and just feel pretty awesome about it all.



Dissonance said:


> What about make up?
> 
> What about animal testing?
> 
> Sure we can have meat that isn't tormented to hell, but it's not profitable, sure we can have clothing without sweatshops, but really what's cheaper? Forcing new age slavery to immigrants and Foreign countries or giving fair wages to them?


I think cheeper food is the key word here, we have kinda built the food industry on quantity rather than quality so we can get out cheep food, a raise in price that would come with the quality would bring it to its knees, sweatshops are so ****ed, its funny how all those sneakers and iPads are made so cheaply but are still really expensive, am i missing something?


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Noll said:


> i'm glad there are people out there who think like me, i think we're both used to being argued against. :b it's understandable though, a meat diet is so heavily put into our society, we are taught by our parents that meat is natural and not cruel. it's all about norms. i think most people really don't know, it's not about them being stupid or lesser worth, that's a common defense mechanism for people who eat meat though, that we think we're better than them. i know i used to think that when i ate meat.


Yep, totally! There's more veggie lovers than you know!  (Btw, yes, used to the arguments). Everything you say is true. Indoctrination.



> mom told me about when i was 4 once, and i refused to eat meat and drink milk because my dad is vegan and he told me what he thinks. i started crying of guilt when he told me reality, i felt bad for animals, i did not want to hurt them. but of course my mom did say, "it's natural, it's not cruel". i think nurturing for other animals life is part of our nature from the start, until our parents teach us otherwise. there's no way we'd ever wanna cause harm to animals when we're that young, it's just that society tells us otherwise. it's like racism, 4 year old kids couldn't care less if someone is black or white, until they're taught that "they're different" etc, not necessarily by parents.


That's so awesome that your dad was/is a vegan! It's not our faults as children. We just, don't understand. There's a disconnect...that travels with us later in life. I feel bad for my niece and nephew cause my brother pushes the meat/dairy so heavily. Ugh.



> it's not about being in conflict with people, it's about trying to convert people.  sorry if i am a little rude sometimes. it's just that... this has to do with the life of other FEELING beings, it's hard not to react strongly sometimes. this is not politics, this is LIFE and DEATH and the ENVIRONMENT.


It's a passionate subject. And it is lives at stake. Progress is being made, my friend. Don't you worry. Compassion for all creatures, including humans.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

somename said:


> I agree with you there. I didn't phrase it well. We all should try to change for the better when we think something's not right. But that should stop in showing others why we think it's wrong. Making the actual change is their choice, not ours. That's why I was speaking about how's wrong of you to try to force your habits on others.


People can't make the decision for themselves if they don't have the proper information.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Noll said:


> you do realize meat-eating is more or less a forced habit too, right? vegans rarely try to force you to anything, it's not like they're following you everywhere you go, trying to prevent you from eating meat. of course we should show others why something is wrong. without being shown, having a reason, people will never change. this goes for everything.


100%. Actually just said something similar...oops.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

somename said:


> Yes Noll, it's just a manner of speaking. No one is literally taking the beef off my plate. Trying to make people guilty for eating meat is one way of forcing an habit on someone, like jennifer did back there. Also calling the act cruel, ignorant and gross is messed up. If you don't like it, fine. Don't do it. Just don't throw at me accusations like those please. Leave it to yourselves.
> 
> Also, I don't eat vegetables. Don't like the texture or the taste of it. Just can't eat it. And I'm very thin as it is. Should I starve to death because of that? Think for a moment people. Not everyone has the same food tastes.


In what way did I try to make people feel guilty? Not at all. I love all humans, including you wretched meaties.  I never make people guilty. I lead by example, and don't push any beliefs on people. *This is a thread about veganism, vegetarianism, and such. Leave if you don't want the discussion! *


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

somename said:


> Also calling the act cruel, ignorant and gross is messed up. If you don't like it, fine. Don't do it. Just don't throw at me accusations like those please. Leave it to yourselves.


you wouldn't say that about something like racism. to many people this is as important/more important than racism. people believe in stuff, and they're gonna judge you and act on that judgment. accept it.



somename said:


> Also, I don't eat vegetables. Don't like the texture or the taste of it. Just can't eat it. And I'm very thin as it is. Should I starve to death because of that? Think for a moment people. Not everyone has the same food tastes.


could say the same about releasing a slave, i don't know how to cook for myself and can't afford to pay someone so if i release my slave i will die... you'd adapt. and taste changes.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> you wouldn't say that about something like racism. to many people this is as important/more important than racism. people believe in stuff, and they're gonna judge you and act on that judgment. accept it.
> 
> could say the same about releasing a slave, i don't know how to cook for myself and can't afford to pay someone so if i release my slave i will die... you'd adapt. and taste changes.


Good analysis.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

somename said:


> Also, I don't eat vegetables. Don't like the texture or the taste of it. Just can't eat it. And I'm very thin as it is. Should I starve to death because of that? Think for a moment people. Not everyone has the same food tastes.


You don't have to eat veggies per say. Haha. You could eat other plant sources like rice, other grains, potatoes, other starches, beans, nuts, seeds, fruit. Endless choices. You don't have to starve to death either my love! You can get plenty of slow releasing calories from plant sources. Bahhh, this is what I mean about not having the information. Ignorance wasn't an insult, it's a state of being about a particular topic! It doesn't make you stupid! I'm sure you're just lovely. I'm not attacking you. :cuddle


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> In what way did I try to make people feel guilty?


By saying it is cruel. I don't think it is and I won't even try to "prove" otherwise, it's obvious we won't reach an agreement on that.



> *This is a thread about veganism, vegetarianism, and such. Leave if you don't want the discussion! *


I started the discussion, but by now I'm thinking it wasn't such a great idea. I was expecting a different reaction. Didn't know people were so fierce about the subject.



andy1984 said:


> you wouldn't say that about something like racism. to many people this is as important/more important than racism. people believe in stuff, and they're gonna judge you and act on that judgment. accept it.


I accept criticism, of course. What I don't accept is pejorative descriptions of what I do, especially since there's a logical reason for what I do. Racism on the other hand, has no reasonable and reasoned explanation.



> could say the same about releasing a slave, i don't know how to cook for myself and can't afford to pay someone so if i release my slave i will die... you'd adapt. and taste changes.


Not comparable, I don't accept that. That person is lazy and can learn how to cook. And I don't put animals and humans on the same level, so slavery isn't even applicable as a comparable basis, in my opinion. And besides, I won't learn how to appreciate greens. Trust me on this, I'm a lost battle in that department. Not after 27 years of trying. 



myersljennifer said:


> You don't have to eat veggies per say. Haha. You could eat other plant sources like rice, other grains, potatoes, other starches, beans, nuts, seeds, fruit. Endless choices.


Good to hear, and I understand that. But the amount of food I would have to eat daily in order to meet the nutrients meat gives me would be ridiculous. I won't argue though, because my knowledge on nutrition is limited. But not total ignorant though. 



> It doesn't make you stupid! I'm sure you're just lovely.


lol Thanks... I'm sure you are as well.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

somename said:


> By saying it is cruel. I don't think it is and I won't even try to "prove" otherwise, it's obvious we won't reach an agreement on that.


It's fine. 



> I started the discussion, but by now I'm thinking it wasn't such a great idea. I was expecting a different reaction. Didn't know people were so fierce about the subject.


Just a passionate subject. If everyone can have proper discussion then it shouldn't be a problem! (But it always is) Tehehe.



> Good to hear, and I understand that. But the amount of food I would have to eat daily in order to meet the nutrients meat gives me would be ridiculous. I won't argue though, because my knowledge on nutrition is limited. But not total ignorant though.
> 
> lol Thanks... I'm sure you are as well.


First part of your statement isn't true, but I'll respect that you don't want to discuss anymore.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> First part of your statement isn't true, but I'll respect that you don't want to discuss anymore.


I love having discussions. But I can't have them when my understanding of what's being discussed is limited (nutrition) or when I feel I'm fighting a wall, so to speak. Saying what I think without having any effect on the other side is pointless, in my opinion. You probably feel the same about me, though.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

somename said:


> I love having discussions. But I can't have them when my understanding of what's being discussed is limited (nutrition) or when I feel I'm fighting a wall, so to speak. Saying what I think without having any effect on the other side is pointless, in my opinion. You probably feel the same about me, though.


Haha, you're not fighting a wall. I used to eat meat also..some years back. I was in that position, therefore I _understand _your position. I wouldn't have changed if I didn't research and find information about the animals and the health risks of the meat/dairy consumption/industry. Period. So I try to reserve judgement/stress as best as I can! I however caaaaan feel that it's ignorant, cruel or gross. Doesn't make someone a bad person. Just my opinion about an action.

I see what you're saying though. But I don't believe it has no affect.  Sure, sometimes people will let someone's words go in one ear and out the other. Can't argue thaaaaat. P.s. I don't feel that way about you.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> I however caaaaan feel that it's ignorant, cruel or gross. Doesn't make someone a bad person. Just my opinion about an action.


Of course you can. Believe me, I have my opinion on veganism as well. But if I were to say it, it would probably offend you. So I won't. There's nothing to gain by saying it. I rather just talk about how I don't agree with it, without qualifying it.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

somename said:


> Of course you can. Believe me, I have my opinion on veganism as well. But if I were to say it, it would probably offend you. So I won't. There's nothing to gain by saying it. I rather just talk about how I don't agree with it, without qualifying it.


Haha, I wanna hear it.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> Haha, I wanna hear it.


I don't wanna say it. lol


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

somename said:


> I don't wanna say it. lol


Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

There are other vegans here. Got to think about them too. And besides, you've created all this expectation about it that I'm sure you'd be disappointed if I said it. So save yourself a disappointment.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

somename said:


> There are other vegans here. Got to think about them too. And besides, you've created all this expectation about it that I'm sure you'd be disappointed if I said it. So save yourself a disappointment.


Ohhhhh, nonsense! P.M!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------

